
Save Even More Time On Hacker News - lucioscarpa
http://danmaz74.me/2012/10/15/save-even-more-time-on-hacker-news/
======
pooriaazimi
Great plugin.

I primarily use <http://hckrnews.com> to browse HN submissions ( <\-- this
site is great. If you don't use it, you're missing _a lot_ IMO ) and its
extensions for Safari: <http://hckrnews.com/about.html>

Both have great ideas, and I think pg should adopt one of them (though I know
he won't). I hate it when I use my iPad for browsing HN. Comments are small,
up/down-vote arrows are minuscule, and you can't use these highly-useful
plugins. And I've tried about a dozen different clients so far. None of them
offer anything like <http://hckrnews.com> (a chronological timeline of
submissions), so I keep coming back to Safari... :(

~~~
entropy_
I've found <http://ihackernews.com> to be useful for mobile reading

~~~
bbx
For iOS, <http://cheeaun.github.com/hnmobile/> is great. Adapts the layout to
your device.

------
PaulMest
Nice extension. I'd be curious to see the funnel associated with your
"shameless plug" at the end of your post:

How many people click through to your consulting page?

How many additional inquiries do you get over the coming 1-2 weeks?

~~~
danmaz74
You just gave me a great idea for a future post ;)

~~~
PaulMest
I'd also recommend handling the onclick event of your outbound links and
sending a custom event up to Google Analytics. That way you can get a rough
approximation of how many people are clicking through to other sites.

------
AndrewDucker
I'd love to have this for Firefox.

Or, even better, built into the site!

~~~
danmaz74
Author here: I published the source code, I guess that it would take little
enough to adapt it... ;)

~~~
AndrewDucker
I noticed - thanks for that! Hopefully someone who knows Firefox better than I
do will pick it up and run with it.

------
noirman
Save Time and Hacker News don't mix. :)

~~~
bradwestness
I expected it to be a plugin that replaces all the article titles to either
"Vaporware Press Release" or "Trend Article Ending With Question Mark." :P

------
skrebbel
Nice plugin, but the title makes me wonder. Aren't "visiting HN" and "saving
time" in contradiction?

------
misnome
Thanks for a great extension (that I have been using!) and I noticed the new
changes going live.

Does this fix the bug (which I assume was caused by this) where if a story was
marked as read then it sometimes loaded the comments page without the main
story link?

Also, the "Follow Comments" functionality wasn't obvious to me until I read
this blog post - perhaps a rewording?

Thanks for a great extension!

~~~
danmaz74
Thanks for liking :)

I've never been able to reproduce that bug; the code has changed enough with
this new version and I never noticed that happening again. If you notice that
again, please let me know.

For the rewording of "follow comments", if you have any suggestions you're
welcome.

------
andrewmcdonough
I find the best way to save time on Hacker News is to block it while I'm meant
to be working: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4659976>

------
lest
The best way to save more time on Hacker News is stop reading it.

~~~
ygra
Easier said than done ;-)

------
huskyr
Cool! I especially like the "collapse comment threads", that's the one thing i
really miss on this site.

~~~
tolos
I second this. It seems to make it easier for me to follow conversations if I
can collapse threads I've already read as well as threads that don't look like
they interest me.

------
vlad
In case there is any confusion, Autobahn for Hacker News launched on July 4th
with hundreds of unique daily users using the slogan "Save Time on Hacker
News", so I ask this author to come up with another tagline to avoid
confusion.

With Autobahn, you truly save time: you can ban stories by domain name, see
full story domain names, and view user profiles in an overlay with a twitter
button and picture, so you don't have to click the back button; also, profile
links and e-mails are clickable as well, so you don't have to copy-paste!

If you only want some of these features, simply uncheck the ones you need
using the options panel: [http://vlad.github.com/autobahn/img/autobahn-
options-google-...](http://vlad.github.com/autobahn/img/autobahn-options-
google-chrome.png)

Official site: <http://wwww.autobahnapp.com>

Original Hacker News discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4197062>

~~~
danmaz74
In case there is any confusion, as somebody else already noticed, Mark All
Read was published already in may, and the announcement was titled "save time
on hacker news":

[http://danmaz74.me/2012/05/27/save-time-on-hacker-neww-
mark-...](http://danmaz74.me/2012/05/27/save-time-on-hacker-neww-mark-all-
read/)

If you want to use that slogan I'm not going to sue you, but please, before
sending this kind of "cease and desist", at least check your facts.

~~~
vlad
I didn't realize you used the exact same slogan previously!

While there are many other Chrome extensions on Hacker News, I spent three
weeks perfecting the three main features (banning domains, user profile
overlay, subdomains) as well as allowing the users to disable any of them.

As anyone on Hacker News who's ever released a product can relate, I was
confused that 1) someone used mine for many months, and then uninstalled it
without realizing they could disable a feature, and 2) the same person who
used mine for many months didn't know the difference between my plugin and
yours, and then 3) they posted on my favorite tech site about it. :)

Looks like they remembered the slogan from my web site, "Save Time on Hacker
News", but not the web site url, or the screenshot showing that you can go the
standard Chrome Options to disable a feature. Given that I only submitted
Autobahn once to the Chrome Store and Hacker News and haven't had a bug to
force releasing a new update since launch, I guess I have to start writing
blog posts, marketing, and work up the branding a bit when I release version
2. :)

Both of us obviously developed and use our own plugin for our own needs, and I
hope we continue to share our improvements to the site with the Hacker News
crowd! :)

Finally, I also want to thank Alex for making me consider adding a specific
icon to the username for loading the user profile normally, and will follow-up
with him about why he didn't like the feature after using it for many months.

~~~
danmaz74
Ok, no big deal :) Case closed, and good luck with your extension!

------
goldenchrome
Reddit Enhancement Suite for HN.

------
Alex3917
I actually just uninstalled this the other day. It annoyed me that clicking on
someone's username wouldn't take me to their profile page, and not only that
but there was no longer any way to get there.

~~~
danmaz74
This doesn't happen to me and it just shouldn't happen (I don't change the
username in any way). Did you see this consistently? It's very odd.

~~~
Alex3917
Ahh I think I was actually thinking of the HN chrome extension Autobahn, which
also has the tagline "save time on Hacker News."

~~~
vlad
(author here) First, thanks for trying Autobahn! I wanted to mention that
Autobahn has always allowed you to enable/disable any of the three features in
the Options panel. I'm also curious about what you didn't like about the
Profile Overlay? It shows the user profile in an overlay so you don't have to
click the back button, as well as the user's twitter handle, picture, and
profile image. On top of that, it makes links and emails clickable. Thanks!

------
widblom
<http://hn.arcticmill.com/> hackernews reader works for me.

------
j45
The best way to save time on Hacker News is to add it to /etc/hosts and route
it to 127.0.0.1

Then, just browse it on your phone.

------
nicolasmiller
And HN goes all Onion on us... I can only hope this is some brilliant troll's
idea of incisive satire.

------
iaskwhy
Thanks! Can you make it work with news.ycombinator.org too?

~~~
danmaz74
Is there any difference between the two websites? I wasn't even aware that
there was to .org...

~~~
iaskwhy
They are exactly the same but there's a few people using the org instead.

------
citricsquid
You should add a link to the extension to the post.

~~~
danmaz74
There was a link originally but I deleted it by accident - not it's back,
thank you for the warning!

